# Strawberries and Bearded Dragons



## Rach and Io (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey Guys!

Seeking a little bit of advice here, I know you can feed bearded dragons strawberries but what about the greens (like the leaves and stuff).

Reason I'm asking is we have some strawberries that have flourished this year, we've picked a few ripe ones to feed to him but we're wondering if he would be able to eat the greens too. 

Basically looking to find someone who's possibly already fed them to a dragon and they've been ok with it. Really fussy about what he eats so won't bother if no ones totally sure 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Generally if they can eat the berry they can eat the greens also.

.


----------



## Robynleanne (Mar 31, 2013)

I'd like to know this too! Funnily enough this is exactly what I was thinking this morning. I have a strawberry plant for the dragons and debated whether or not to pick some leave this morning but I chickened out. I don't see why they wouldn't be able to eat them but would be nice for confirmation. 

This is like my bible but doesnt say anything about leaves - Nutrition Content


----------



## Rach and Io (Sep 29, 2012)

I was thinking the same as you guys, my only thing is because they are "feed in moderation" I was a bit concerned as to whether the plant also carried the high levels of stuff that's not good for them to have as a stable......Hmmm Dilema! lol. 

That is a good link! I refer to it quite often when in doubt, checked a couple of them type of websites and couldn't find nothing on the plant. 

We have one of them printed off and pinned to the fridge too


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

yes! : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Rach and Io said:


> I was thinking the same as you guys, my only thing is because they are "feed in moderation" I was a bit concerned as to whether the plant also carried the high levels of stuff that's not good for them to have as a stable......Hmmm Dilema! lol.
> 
> That is a good link! I refer to it quite often when in doubt, checked a couple of them type of websites and couldn't find nothing on the plant.
> 
> We have one of them printed off and pinned to the fridge too


even the staples carry high amounts of stuff thats not good in excess, no food is really : victory:
it's all about variety.


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

As Salazare said, variety is very important. Strawberry as part of a varied diet is fine. The plant has a decent amount of tannins in them, so again not too many. They also have a poor Ca ratio, but then again so do strawberries. In moderation, and with higher calcium veggies/fruits it shouldnt be problematic though. Summer is the best time to feed them as the increased temperature tends to make the calcium levels increase and the phosphorous levels decrease. Here is an article to get you started in your research if you want. 

http://www.lzi.lt/tomai/97(1)tomas/97_1_tomas_str3.pdf


----------



## Rach and Io (Sep 29, 2012)

jarich said:


> As Salazare said, variety is very important. Strawberry as part of a varied diet is fine. The plant has a decent amount of tannins in them, so again not too many. They also have a poor Ca ratio, but then again so do strawberries. In moderation, and with higher calcium veggies/fruits it shouldnt be problematic though. Summer is the best time to feed them as the increased temperature tends to make the calcium levels increase and the phosphorous levels decrease. Here is an article to get you started in your research if you want.
> 
> http://www.lzi.lt/tomai/97(1)tomas/97_1_tomas_str3.pdf


That's really pretty great! thanks for that 

I never really thought about the levels changing during seasons. All his food is dusted with supplements anyway but its defo something to bare in mind when choosing food


----------

